# Sealing Up My Offset



## duffman (Jul 17, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone had ever found a caulking glue that was heat resistant enough to use to seal up heat/smoke leaks on my smoker. I had read on another site about doing that but i wanted to get some of the thoughts from you guys.


----------



## mr500 (Jul 17, 2010)

MOst everyone here inc. myself use the the fiberglass rope to seal off the lid. You can find it around town, lowes.depot carry it in some markets. But not here where I live. ACE hardware also sells it. Here is just ONE site that offers it..

http://www.woodstove-outlet.com/woodstove/rutlandgasketkits.htm

I ordered mine off ebay. The thing about using a caulk etc, is the gaps are probably too lg. where as the rope fits nicely. Search on this forum for the stove rope and youll see what others have done with this. Hope this helps


----------



## mr500 (Jul 17, 2010)

ONE more thing. Make sure you get the ROPE and NOT the TAPE. There is a difference in the widths. I bought 5/8 in ROPE.  It comes in 7ft lenghts so I bought 2 of them and some extra cement just to make sure I had enough.

Some have used high temp gasker sealer/cement from auto parts stores as well.


----------



## dick foster (Jul 17, 2010)

I used Permatex Ultracopper on mine and so far it's holding up OK. Even on the firebox door.  I also sealed the junction beween the fire box and smoke camber on my offset with it too. I also gooped the door to the smoke chamber but that runs a lot cooler than the firebox.

http://www.permatex.com/products/au...mum_temperature_rtv_silicone_gasket_maker.htm


----------



## flyfishjeep (Jul 18, 2010)

The rope is good for sealing the lid.  I used rolled tin foil around the edges with good success!  To seal all the little holes I bought HI-TEMP fireplace caulk rated up to over 500 degrees.  So far it has been holding up great without any leaks.

Good luck


----------



## tom37 (Jul 19, 2010)

I used the rope for my doors. I was not happy with the cement, it set to hard in my opinion. Second go round I used the high temp RTV, cut the caulking tube to the largest size I could and laid down a very wide bead, carefully pressed the rope into the caulk. I colsed the doors tight once, then reopened untill dry. My thinking there was just incase the caulk got on the door side, I didnt want it to stick and rip everything off when I opened the door. Mine is holding up since pre 2007 and still going strong.


----------



## duffman (Jul 19, 2010)

So I lay down a layer of the silicone adhesive on the edges of the cooker then put the gasket over the top of it and let it sit for a few hours?


----------



## flyfishjeep (Jul 19, 2010)

DUFFMAN said:


> So I lay down a layer of the silicone adhesive on the edges of the cooker then put the gasket over the top of it and let it sit for a few hours?


Just make sure the surface is clean and free of any oils that would prevent the adhesive from sticking. 

Just make sure that when you close the lid that it doesn't peel the rope back and give you an uneven line.

Good Luck and post some pics when you're done.


----------

